# Problema con motherboard de netbook



## lucasjulian94 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro, estaba buscando ayuda para un motherboard que tengo de una netbook, cuando pulso el boton de encendido, da la luz azul un instante, y se apaga, no llega ni siquiera a arrancar el cooler, y no hay ningun capacitor a simple vista con problemas, alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2014)

Probaste con cargador y sin batería ?


----------



## lucasjulian94 (Jun 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probaste con cargador y sin batería ?



Sisi, saque la bateria y puse solo con cargador y da el mismo problema :/


----------



## Lucho LP (Jun 12, 2014)

Y no será el cargador que se está protegiendo ante un fallo electrónico y a su vez la batería se encuentre descargada totalmente?
Verificaste que el cargador entregue la tensión correcta en su terminal?
Saludos.-


----------



## lucasjulian94 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Y no será el cargador que se está protegiendo ante un fallo electrónico y a su vez la batería se encuentre descargada totalmente?
> Verificaste que el cargador entregue la tensión correcta en su terminal?
> Saludos.-



La bateria esta cargada porque la pruebo en otra net igual y funciona. 
Como puedo verificar si entrega la tension correcta?


----------



## Ariel1991 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hola estimado.

Este problema es bastante común en Pcs portátiles.
En tu caso, tu cargador funciona y tu batería.

y no es el fusible de encendido de la NetBook, por que enciende LED azul de encendido.
y tampoco es el de carga para la batería porque tu batería estaba cargada al probar con otra NetB.

Podrías pasar el Modelo y marca de la NetBook, así poder darte más inf. Saludos.


----------



## lucasjulian94 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ariel1991 dijo:


> Hola estimado.
> 
> Este problema es bastante común en Pcs portátiles.
> En tu caso, tu cargador funciona y tu batería.
> ...



La marca es Exo, es las del gobierno, las conoces? Me paso esto con la mia, yo ya me recibi asi que en el colegio no te dan pelota si se te rompe o algo jaja si queres subo fotos del mother para que lo veas


----------



## Ariel1991 (Jul 3, 2014)

Buenas!

Si la conozco!

Te cuento rápido, un alumno me trajo una netb con tu mismo problema.
-La desarme, la limpié, y al volver armarla, la arme probando cada componente.
-Primero, MB y ram para poder encender la netb, me encendió de una, lo que resta fue, conectar HDD y wifi para saber que componente estaba dando este error.
-al finalizar la prueba encontré que la placa de wifi era el inconveniente. Le armé sin wifi y funciona re bien la netb.

Por supuesto que le recete la BIOS antes de probarla, por si el trató de liberar la netb y hizo macana.

- espero que te sirva la inf. Saludos!


----------



## mcrven (Jul 5, 2014)

Ese problema es harto conocido: Algo está en corto y la protección - una de tantas - está funcionando.

Como te indicó ariel1991, retira todos los componentes que se pueden extraer:

Tarjeta WiFi
Memorias RAM
Disco Duro
Lector DVD, si tiene
Cooler
CPU
Batería

Va a quedar únicamente la MB sola y la pantalla.

Conectar el alimentador AC y pulsar el botón de encendido.

Si enciende, pasas a poblar conectando cada componente en sentido inverso a la lista que te incluí - uno a la vez: Apagas, colocas otro componente, enciendes de nuevo. Así descubrirás el culpable.

Si con la MB sola el problema se mantiene... Te sugiero que compres otra MB. Puede ser nueva o usada en buen estado.

Es muy dificultoso de aislar un problema en las MB. Por otro lado, conseguir los remplazos es más difícil aún. Cambiar un componente... ni te cuento. Y no los regalan.

Suerte con eso. Saludos:


----------

